# My newest addiction....err I mean addition



## JustAnja (Apr 29, 2008)

Meet Tootie my new Crested Gecko. I picked Tootie up at the local show on Saturday. I had been contemplating Cresteds for a while and finally decided to just jump in and pick one up. Im already looking into my next one from the same local breeder. ;D Tootie was hatched in October 2007 so she is still a teeny little thing.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 29, 2008)

They are pretty interesting creatures. Can't recall, have you had other geckos?


----------



## cvalda (Apr 29, 2008)

aw she's kinda cute! there were some nice geckos at the show!


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 29, 2008)

To cute!! I almost picked up a albino leopard gecko the other day but decided to wait until my son's snake cage becomes free next month. Congrats!!


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 30, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> They are pretty interesting creatures. Can't recall, have you had other geckos?




Years ago I kept Pictus, Leopards, Tokays and Fat tails (until I got tired of crickets in the house and sold my entire collection of over 100 geckos to one guy). Have had a couple of Cresteds in the past as well.


----------



## Itort (Apr 30, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > They are pretty interesting creatures. Can't recall, have you had other geckos?
> ...


What no days (geico) ? We had giants and standis. Sold them off before they before they got commercial contracts. LOL


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 30, 2008)

Nope, I have considered them many times through the years but just never got into them.  I like the Cresties though, no extra heat, no UVB lighting and no crickets. lol This girl eats the Crested Gecko Diet and roaches.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 30, 2008)

She's pretty. The spines look like eyelashes!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very cute Anja. Gave fun with your newest addiction....err addition


----------



## Jenn1 (May 2, 2008)

So perishes,cute


----------

